# my baby



## troy2003 (Sep 13, 2005)

have skirts to match, the jtautostyles evo skirts, cuz the company sent me the wrong skirts with the kit. also painting the mirrors flat black to match the hood....and refitting the hood this summer as well....so i have some fine tuning to do this summer, but this is what i have so far.....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

engine bay looks nice, there is a few things exterior wise that I wouldn't have done.

IMO you should have kept all your stickers black and not put the diamond plate around your ehxuast. Seems out of place. Very nice overall though.

very clean engine bay!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Love the work you put into it. Not really MY style, but all that matters is the fact that YOU like it. LOVE the engine bay and interior, but I've never really been a fan of body kits.


----------



## troy2003 (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks guys, as for the diamond plate, i had no choice the people that put my kit on cut the exhaust outlet square, plus my muffler was charring the bumper, so they fixed that problem with diamond plate, so it is actually functional, serves a purpose, not just for show...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like the interior, kinda...and i like the motor alot.


----------



## 2slow95 (Feb 8, 2006)

Engine bay is great, exterior isn't half bad. I'd ditch the tails, the badges off the back, and have that whole center section shaved out of the grille. The way the paint comes down off the vent on the hood strikes me as rather odd - it doesn't seem to follow any of the lines. Other than that, it looks nice.

The interior, to me, is a bit of a mixed bag. I like the seats, but the pedals look a bit too much like a set of Dominoes to me  .

All-in-all, a nice car.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

nice motor/engine bay  

automatic and nismo dont mix, however...


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice engine bay. Is that a carbon fiber hood? Look like one kinda.


----------



## metaP (Jun 8, 2004)

I absolutely love the hood and the engine bay, looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm with the others

The seats are awesome but the pedals look riceish. Just out of curiosity why do you have 4pt harness seats but a normal seatbelt?

As for the hood I like the lines but I would have reversed the colors and left the prominent color grey with the accents black coming down to the grille where the T with the logo is also black.

I just cant enjoy bodykits unless someone can prove that they are functional and dont just add weight and drag.

Just my


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Thor said:


> I'm with the others
> 
> The seats are awesome but the pedals look riceish. Just out of curiosity why do you have 4pt harness seats but a normal seatbelt?


Project 200sx 1.6 has the same thing. Honestlly racing harnesses aren't safe unless you have a roll cage.

Also, where did you get your c/f dash kit from, and is it real c/f?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea lose that tranny!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks really nice ! congrats on a nice car !


----------



## troy2003 (Sep 13, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> Project 200sx 1.6 has the same thing. Honestlly racing harnesses aren't safe unless you have a roll cage.
> 
> Also, where did you get your c/f dash kit from, and is it real c/f?


yes it is real carbon fiber, and i forget where i got it from, ill try to research it and find out......


----------



## troy2003 (Sep 13, 2005)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea lose that tranny!!!


when the money is in hand id love to do just that, but kinda tight right now, God knows id love to put a manual tranny in my car!!!! 
thanks for all the feedback, and i know i need to do a little fixin on somethings, but thanks for all constructive criticism......... :thumbup:


----------



## Thor (Feb 6, 2004)

troy2003 said:


> thanks for all the feedback, and i know i need to do a little fixin on somethings, but thanks for all constructive criticism......... :thumbup:


if you look at it and love it then dont change a thing! Dont ever makes changes based on what the rest of us have said. 

I know that a lowered truck isnt to everyones taste but I love my truck and that's all that counts

oh and I forgot to mention but I love your engine bay, very very nice!



xbrandonx said:


> Project 200sx 1.6 has the same thing. Honestlly racing harnesses aren't safe unless you have a roll cage.


and I dont mean to hijack but I'm just wondering how a harness cannot be safe? It's attached to the frame like a normal seatbelt but gives more even coverage and you cant possibly fly out of it. What difference does having a cage make? A normal seatbelt is safer than a harness if you dont have a cage? If your cab collapses because you dont have a cage how does a normal seatbelt help?

I'm sorry if I came off rude, that wasn't my intent at all, I've just been pondering it and am confused.

Thanks

Les


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

You have a TOTAL work of ART! Major hats off to you and yours.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

those are some huge bumpers.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

Thor said:


> if you look at it and love it then dont change a thing! Dont ever makes changes based on what the rest of us have said.
> 
> I know that a lowered truck isnt to everyones taste but I love my truck and that's all that counts
> 
> ...


that is not a complete lie. you dont necessarily need cage, you just need a harness bar, and the reason for that is because you are going to need the harness at a 90degree angle with your shoulders..if not expect some serious damage done to your spinal cord if you are ever involved in a car accident. and yes seat belts are mounted to the frame, but in a different way than harnesses.


----------

